# Civilty



## knyfeknerd (Mar 20, 2014)

There's been quite a few times when I've been a little bit ashamed to be a part of this forum. 
Whatever happened to us being welcoming to newbies and spreading our knowledge instead of being judgmental jaded know-it-alls?
Watch your freaking tone AND language, how would you feel if your son or daughter joined up and was berated, heckled or exposed to crude commentary while just trying to learn more about kitchen knives?
When I first joined, I'm sure I was(still am) a giant dumb/jackass, but nobody called me out. Everyone was welcoming, and quite encouraging no matter how stupid or out of line I might have been.
I hate to think of us losing members or turning away potential contributors due to our egos or whatever you want to call it.
Sympathy we've got.
Empathy not so much.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 20, 2014)

Good post Chris. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## pleue (Mar 20, 2014)

Whoa it's a sad day when chris is getting rubbed the wrong way. There's a huge learning curve and no one likes climbing up a hill while those in front of you are kicking down rocks.


----------



## mkriggen (Mar 20, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> There's been quite a few times when I've been a little bit ashamed to be a part of this forum.
> Whatever happened to us being welcoming to newbies and spreading our knowledge instead of being judgmental jaded know-it-alls?
> Watch your freaking tone AND language, how would you feel if your son or daughter joined up and was berated, heckled or exposed to crude commentary while just trying to learn more about kitchen knives?
> When I first joined, I'm sure I was(still am) a giant dumb/jackass, but nobody called me out. Everyone was welcoming, and quite encouraging no matter how stupid or out of line I might have been.
> ...



lus1:


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 20, 2014)

I've seen a couple BST threads where this happened, but it was done by newer members. Haven't seen any of the 'older' members pulling this type of ****. But point taken.
Also- The selfish gene theory is proof that you get more for yourself when you give more of yourself. So basically not being an ******* will eventually get you what you want. It might take a little longer, but you won't lose some thing in the process. 

Like friends. 

Or self respect.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 20, 2014)

For some of us there's a learning curve. Learning to about knives, learning about sharpen and the learning of being a proper person. I find the latter to be the hardest. 
We are all different here, came from different parts of the world, speaking different languages and raised in different cultures. Most of us probably came here initially only to learn something about knives, but stayed to learn more. And learning civility isn't a one day task, so please bear with us  there's still a long way to go.


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 20, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> There's been quite a few times when I've been a little bit ashamed to be a part of this forum.
> Whatever happened to us being welcoming to newbies and spreading our knowledge instead of being judgmental jaded know-it-alls?
> Watch your freaking tone AND language, how would you feel if your son or daughter joined up and was berated, heckled or exposed to crude commentary while just trying to learn more about kitchen knives?
> When I first joined, I'm sure I was(still am) a giant dumb/jackass, but nobody called me out. Everyone was welcoming, and quite encouraging no matter how stupid or out of line I might have been.
> ...



I will give the view of someone who has only been here for a few weeks.
So far I have only had people be polite, helpful and just genuinely friendly towards me, it seems that the vast majority on here are knowledgeable level headed people.
I have seen a couple of instances where a noob like myself had asked 'what do you think of xyz' and got the reply 'that's what the search function is for', that is true but the wording/tone can make someone instantly log off and never be seen on here again as they will incorrectly assume it just another one of those forums, it is far from it.
I have been a member of several forums over the years and have never hung around too long due to all the bickering and negativity, mostly from the keyboard warriors that get hyped up and try to prove their manliness(and ladies too some times:biggrinthis forum is not like that, yes you have the odd moment but it seems to be a rare occurrence.
Also maybe some people need to realise that when they join a forum and reply to people, and this especially applies to responding to new members, then you are representing the forum as whole, yes it is your username and words but you are part of the forum community.
Chris makes a very valid point and I guess it is a good reminder to certain individuals, but I would just like to say this is 100% the best forum I have joined or even browsed from afar so lets all keep it that way:thumbsup:

Warren.


----------



## Chef Andy (Mar 20, 2014)

Great post. I just have to say that this place is HANDS DOWN the nicest and most helpful community I've ever seen on the internet. There's always going to be some bickering, that's pretty much impossible to avoid, but this place has way less than any other place on the internet that I've been apart of.


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 20, 2014)

keep your egos in check. This is about knives right not a popularity contest or who knows more then the other right?


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 20, 2014)

I've noticed this recently too. Thanks for speaking up on this.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 20, 2014)

"The Only Thing Necessary for the Triumph of Evil is that Good Men Do Nothing"

You're a good man Mr. Knerd.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 20, 2014)

I haven't been hanging around here much due to life changes, so I am not sure what has been happening, but I sure hope this place isn't getting too negative. I've always thought knife-focused forums are exceptionally friendly. Maybe it is the fact that even on a keyboard from a distance you instinctively feel that you should be nice to someone with a sharp knife  

With that said, almost every forum will be affected by a period of 'bad relations' or negativity, and weathering that event usually relies upon competent moderators. Thanks for keeping a hand on the wheel Chris. 

k.


----------



## Benuser (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 20, 2014)

I've found this forum to be the nicest and most helpful of any I've been a part of. I belong to a few more female dominated forums and believe me, it's not pretty on there most of the time. Every community has it's hiccups and grouches but this one has the fewest I've seen and I've never been made to feel stupid even if I ask a stupid question. It's always a good thing though to be reminded of our manners, thank you Chris


----------



## labor of love (Mar 20, 2014)

Kumbaya my lord. Kumbaya.


----------



## Sambal (Mar 20, 2014)

Well said, St Knerd of the Knife! I enjoy being on this Forum very much and appreciate having learnt heaps from the generous advice and contributions from members. However I have noticed there is an unfortunate tendency (thankfully, just occasionally) for egos to run way ahead of common sense, politeness and respect. Not too long ago, a totally innocent enquiry I had was labelled "tacky" by a certain member and I thought it was arrogantly personal and unnecessary to be slinging epithets like that, more so without finding out what the facts were. Luckily one does not get to be my age without developing a good layer of epidermis! I think disagreements and even contentious points of view can and should be aired on the Forum if they are pertinent but it's so much better to keep the discussion civil, polite and respectful. Goodwill to all - the alternative just does not cut it!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 20, 2014)

What Warren said about responding to new members,representing the forum as a whole not just one but forum community thanks.


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm not above calling out people for rude behavior or inappropriate comments. When said appropriately you usually get a "I'm sorry, you're right" and it doesn't happen again from that individual. It also lets other individuals know that type of behavior is not wanted here and will not be tolerated.

Do people ask stupid questions. Sure. Everybody has, does, will. Learning how to answer those questions in a kind and meaningful way is the trick. Not everybody is tactful so if you're prone to being tactless, just bite your tongue, remove your fingers from the keyboard and click the back button.


----------



## panda (Mar 23, 2014)

hakuna matata


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't read enough here lately to know what you mean, could you provide links/examples?

After two decades of military service I can be blunt and anything but subtle, but I've also never resorted to personal attacks, which have been done to me. Some people need to be handled with kids gloves. I gotta say though, this place is easily the most civil board I visit. I'm surprised it doesn't have more members, if not just for the fellowship.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm guilty of sometimes posting under the influence. That's usually when I say stupid stuff. Not that it's an excuse but it's a good rule not to. But like the scorpion said to the frog, "it's in my nature".


----------

